# Do clicked-on links change color here?



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, I mainly surf DBS with my Wii/Opera browser. After I click on a thread or post, it doesn't seem to change color. How can I set that? I like knowing where I've been.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The forum software is set so visited links should turn red but it may not be working right now in some browsers.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. Is there anything you can do at your end to try to fix this? It really makes it frustrating to surf different threads. It isn't working on IE or Opera. Thanks.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sometimes they change color on my computer, usually not. I'm using IE.

Actually, I didn't know it was supposed to be happening, and thought it was a problem.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

From what I can gather from Chris, the links are supposed to be changing color, to indicate that we've clicked on them. All other Forums work that way. Maybe this is a problem with the vBulletin software that hosts the forum? Regardless, I'd love to know if someone is working to fix it. It does makes reading threads very confusing.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Also, I just checked on Firefox. The links don't change color there either.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will look at the problem but it really hasn't been an issue. Most people just use our subscription feature or the "New Post" feature.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I will look at the problem but it really hasn't been an issue. Most people just use our subscription feature or the "New Post" feature.


Any update on this matter? My visited links still don't change color. This really makes casual surfing frustrating. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Any word on this? Any advise? Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> The forum software is set so visited links should turn red but it may not be working right now in some browsers.


The software is set to prevent the expected default color change, at least in my preferred Old Icons skin.

/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'DBSTalk Old Icons' (styleid: 44) */
...
a:link, body_alink
{
color: #22229C;
}
a:visited, body_avisited
{
color: #22229C;
}​Just change the a:visited color to your favorite shade of magenta, or something that isn't the same as a:link.


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

The color does not change on my browser but the headings go from bold to normal font.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jjkoe3 said:


> The color does not change on my browser but the headings go from bold to normal font.


That is probably the way it will stay. The colors tend to confuse people which is why it's simply bold and normal. A lot of forums do it this way.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris, thanks for investigating though.

Bobabird, where exactly do I make that change? I don't think my Wii Opera browser would support that, but I could try it on my IE when Im on my PC.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's what's in the HTML when you View Source for a page, and shows the reason that links in posts do not reflect whether they've been visited.

It's not a change you make since it's what gets sent from the site, but you may be able to override it. In IE7, Tools > Options > General tab > Appearance > Colors > "How to ignore preset colors". For Firefox you can set a user stylesheet. I haven't played with either, and would expect the settings to affect all sites.

I like bold/normal for the list of threads, and that links in posts are easily discernable from regular text.


----------

